#  Schulmedizin >   Knubbel am After >

## steffi02

Hallo, 
ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier überhaupt richtig bin. 
Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen einen Knubbel am Afterausgang. Er tut eigentlich so nicht weh, nur dann, wenn ich dran komme, also z.B. mit dem Toilettenpapier. 
Was kann das sein?  
Ist das überhaupt ein Fall für einen Urologen? Aber bevor ich diese Stelle einem Arzt zeige, muss noch viel passieren. Das wäre mir ja sooooooooooo unangenehm :Verlegen:  
Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch einen Tipp für mich? 
Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
steffi02

----------


## das_bienchen

hast du vielleicht Hämorrhoiden? schau ma hierl http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C3%A4morrhoiden

----------


## peanut1970

Es könnte auch eine Analthrombose sein, welche in den nächsten Tagen sehr schmerzhaft verlaufen würde. Das kann Dir aber auch nur ein Arzt beantworten.

----------


## steffi02

Guten Morgen, 
nein, ich glaube, ich habe keine Hämorrhoiden........... seit gestern nehme ich eine Salbe aus der Apotheke und hoffe nicht, daß es schlimmer werden wird. Evtl. isses doch eine Analvenenthrombose.... 
Danke für Eure Antworten. 
Liebe Grüße
Steffi02

----------


## Hellene

Wenn nicht, ab zum Arzt. Glaub mir, ein Urologe ist auf solche Probleme spezialisiert und würde sowas bestimmt nicht zum ersten Mal sehen. Aber wünsche trotzdem eine gute Besserung!

----------


## hannibal

Hallo steffi02,
ich glaube, das ist nichts für den Urologen.
Das ist eher etwas für den Gastroenterologen.Ich glaube, es könnten doch Hämorrhoiden sein, da entstehen nach draußen hin so ne Art Knubbel wie du beschreibst.

----------

